# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC chez O'gaming - émission #05

## Izual

L'émission Canard PC #5 sera à suivre ce soir à 20h, en direct, sur le Twitch de O'gaming.

https://www.twitch.tv/ogamingtv

----------


## Franky Mikey

::w00t::  Le sommaire est déjà en ligne sur la chaîne YouTube CPC.

----------


## znokiss

keurkeurkeur

----------


## R_K

La rediffusion est en ligne combien de temps après l'émission?

----------


## Ruvon

> Le sommaire est déjà en ligne sur la chaîne YouTube CPC.


Et on sait déjà que ça va se passer dans l'amour, la bienveillance et la violence.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> La rediffusion est en ligne combien de temps après l'émission?


Quelques heures voire immédiatement sur Twitch, quelques jours sur YouTube.

----------


## R_K

Merci  :;):

----------


## Howii

Oh my gode.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Pourquoi tournez vous ça dans un avion, ça ne serait pas moins coûteux dans un studio ?

----------


## Howii

> Pourquoi tournez vous ça dans un avion, ça ne serait pas moins coûteux dans un studio ?


Comment tu diffuses la vidéo en ligne si t'es pas dans un avion ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Groufac

> Et on sait déjà que ça va se passer dans l'amour, la bienveillance et la violence.


Cool qu'ackboo continue à présenter  ::): 

On va pouvoir juger si c'était un coup de chance la dernière fois  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

Ellen, la figure du vampire, elle est érotique depuis sa création, depuis le roman Dracula...

----------


## Howii

Oui mais avant c'était pas des dauphins.

----------


## Catel

Je crois qu'Oni va vite en avoir marre qu'on l'appelle Choca.  ::ninja::

----------


## Howii

Une émission qui nous aura fait vibrer !

----------


## Groufac

Bon faut garder ackboo en présentateur hein  ::love::

----------


## Zerger

Encore une super émission, rien à jeter, à part votre manque d'enthousiasme pour Borderlands 3 !

----------


## Ruvon

> Encore une super émission, rien à jeter, à part votre manque d'enthousiasme pour Borderlands 3 !


Je trouve qu'ils ont bien expliqué pourquoi ils n'en attendent rien, un énième jeu de pan pan avec trouzemilliards de flingues. Il sera ptet bien hein, mais je peux comprendre qu'il ait du mal à susciter l'enthousiasme sur ce pitch.

J'ai raté le début par contre, j'attends la mise en ligne du replay  :;):

----------


## Wulfstan

> Ellen, la figure du vampire, elle est érotique depuis sa création, depuis le roman Dracula...


À noter que le personnage du vampire n'a pas attendu Stoker pour exister et être sensuel, au moins dans la littérature.

Très bonne émission, beaucoup aimé la discussion sur le temps perdu, et je trouve Oni aussi clair dans ses présentations et explications à l'oral que dans ses articles.  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je trouve qu'ils ont bien expliqué pourquoi ils n'en attendent rien, un énième jeu de pan pan avec trouzemilliards de flingues. Il sera ptet bien hein, mais je peux comprendre qu'il ait du mal à susciter l'enthousiasme sur ce pitch.


C'est rigolo, la rédac' CPC n'a pas toujours trouvé que le "shoot 'n' loot" ou FPS mâtiné de hack 'n' slash était un concept pourri et dénué de potentiel. En tout cas pas en collant *7/10 à Borderlands* en 2009, puis *9/10 à Borderlands 2* en 2012 (test de Kahn pour ce dernier).

Alors oui, ça fait 7 ans, les temps changent et les modes avec, mais c'est un peu gonflé de présenter ça comme une des sagas les plus surcotées alors même qu'il ne se trouve pas grand monde pour prétendre honnêtement que BL2 soit le jeu du siècle... juste des gens qui, pour plein de bonnes raisons, ont kiffé à l'époque, et qui maintenant se verraient bien en reprendre une louche.

Surtout que je vois pas trop ce qu'on est censés avoir eu à se mettre sous la dent depuis le temps, à part le gros DLC/2.5 "Pre-Sequel" sous-traité à 2K Australia et un peu raté. Je suis peut-être mal renseigné mais je ne vois pas un marché saturé de Borderlands-like depuis 10 ans, en tout cas pas grand chose qui arrive à la cheville de ce que proposait BL2 dans son genre. Après, je n'ai pas essayé les Destiny, mais je pense que ça n'aura pas non plus traversé l'esprit d'une bonne partie des amateurs de la saga BL qui avaient tout autant trippé sur le style, l'univers et l'écriture que sur le gameplay en lui-même.

Ironiquement, c'est en partie sur la foi de la bonne parole de CPC que j'ai commencé à m'intéresser à Borderlands 2 au départ. Si c'était si nul que ça, fallait pas me le vendre.  :^_^:

----------


## Ellen Replay

> Ellen, la figure du vampire, elle est érotique depuis sa création, depuis le roman Dracula...


Oui je me suis mal exprimée (le stress du direct, le magnétisme animal du présentateur, tout ça), je suis surtout rarement convaincue par ses versions contemporaines. Au-delà de la purge qu'est Twilight, je pourrais aussi citer True Blood ou 30 jours de nuit, où ça m'a pas mal bloquée.

----------


## alcoriza

J'ai beaucoup apprécié le dossier sur le "temps perdu" car c'est aussi une de mes problématiques : passer une dizaine d'heures par semaine devant des streams me fait régulièrement culpabiliser. Donc super content d'avoir retrouvé ce débat dans l'émission !

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est rigolo, la rédac' CPC n'a pas toujours trouvé que le "shoot 'n' loot" ou FPS mâtiné de hack 'n' slash était un concept pourri et dénué de potentiel. En tout cas pas en collant *7/10 à Borderlands* en 2009, puis *9/10 à Borderlands 2* en 2012 (test de Kahn pour ce dernier).
> 
> Alors oui, ça fait 7 ans, les temps changent et les modes avec, mais c'est un peu gonflé de présenter ça comme une des sagas les plus surcotées alors même qu'il ne se trouve pas grand monde pour prétendre honnêtement que BL2 soit le jeu du siècle... juste des gens qui, pour plein de bonnes raisons, ont kiffé à l'époque, et qui maintenant se verraient bien en reprendre une louche.
> 
> Surtout que je vois pas trop ce qu'on est censés avoir eu à se mettre sous la dent depuis le temps, à part le gros DLC/2.5 "Pre-Sequel" sous-traité à 2K Australia et un peu raté. Je suis peut-être mal renseigné mais je ne vois pas un marché saturé de Borderlands-like depuis 10 ans, en tout cas pas grand chose qui arrive à la cheville de ce que proposait BL2 dans son genre. Après, je n'ai pas essayé les Destiny, mais je pense que ça n'aura pas non plus traversé l'esprit d'une bonne partie des amateurs de la saga BL qui avaient tout autant trippé sur le style, l'univers et l'écriture que sur le gameplay en lui-même.
> 
> Ironiquement, c'est en partie sur la foi de la bonne parole de CPC que j'ai commencé à m'intéresser à Borderlands 2 au départ. Si c'était si nul que ça, fallait pas me le vendre.


T'as le droit d'aimer la morue aux fraises  ::ninja::  Et d'être d'accord avec Oni et Kahn Lust. Et d'avoir l'espoir que ce soit un bon jeu, comme Noel.

----------


## trex

Le meilleur moment c'est la toute dernière phrase du bonus ! "Ha c'était Gabe" ! C'est une première prise ou ça été un peu travaillé ?

----------


## Groufac

Kahn qui muscle son jeu d'acteur à force n'empêche  ::P:

----------


## Snowki

> Bon faut garder ackboo en présentateur hein


Je ne suis pas d'accord, le côté hyper cynique, blasé, second degré, me fait penser à un sous Thierry Ardisson sans cocaïne. Je ne suis pas du tout nostalgique de ces années 80.

Pour Ellen Replay, la figure du vampire a été longtemps une façon métaphorique dans la littérature d'aborder les thèmes de l'attraction sexuelle, de l'homosexualité, et la bisexualité etc.

----------


## Zerger

Du coup, qui a gagné la course avec les vibro ?  ::P:

----------


## Groufac

Perso je trouve que c'est la meilleure émission à ce jour, et le côté second degré, blasé et cynique c'est cohérent avec la ligne du mag  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Ouais, on sent (qu'à part la régie et ses tutut ::ninja:: ) les rédacteurs sont plus à l'aise avec ce format, les repères sont là, c'était super agréable à suivre.
Beaucoup aimé la minute Hardware, c'était bien fendard.
Mais ca manquait un peu de MrChat

----------


## Ruvon

J'ai bien aimé la régie qui envoie des jingles n'importe comment n'importe quand. On sent qu'ils sont en phase avec ce qu'il se passe sur le plateau  ::ninja::

----------


## Aza

excellente émission comme d'hab' !

----------


## Gunthar Olafson

Très bonne émission, techniquement toujours un peu aux fraises (surtout niveau son), mais on sent de plus en plus d'aisance sur le plateau et c'est de plus en plus agréable à suivre. 
Au père Malware : tes interventions sont intéressantes et intelligentes, alors dé-stresse toi nom d'une pipe en bois !

----------


## DangerMo

Une fois de plus, obligations aidant, je n'ai pas suivi le direct, mais j'ai commencé à faire mon retard sur le replay Twitch.

Très bien, une fois de plus  :;): 
Sérieusement, c'est agréable, c'est drôle et ça complète de façon assez intéressante la version papier.
Par contre, ça me fait mal au cul de l'admettre, mais Ackboo s'en sort TRES bien en tant que MC. Faut trouver une solution pour faire revenir Ivan malgré tout, il me manque  ::cry::

----------


## Howii

Bah Ivan peut très bien revenir en tant qu'intervenant, il a des choses très intéressantes à raconter sur l'industrie !

----------


## M.Rick75

Idem, super émission. Gros plus sur la partie "jouer est-ce perdre son temps" et les pastilles humoristiques.

J'ai regardé le début en live avec ma copine qui m'a dit "je comprends la moitié de ce qu'il se raconte mais c'est vraiment marrant. Le rythme est bien. Il y a une bonne ambiance."

Tout petit bémol (vraiment petit): Vous n'avez pas fait de débat/débbrief autour de l'article du mag "Pourquoi les jeux sont-ils bugués" et ça m'aurait intéressé que vous reveniez dessus (par exemple votre ressenti après avoir recueillir les réponses). Il y a eu quelques réactions à cet article dans le topic du numéro (ici).

Je sais pas si vous avez prévu de développer sur d'autres numéros (comme pour le crunch et l'association avec Mediapart) mais je pense que ce serait vraiment intéressant de creuser plus ces questions des différences entre les joueurs (bien qu'étant un ensemble assez divers si on regarde de plus près) et (globalement) les "créateurs" (dév solo ou mini-équipes pour les indés, gros studios qui font du AAA, etc...). Ça m'intéresserait particulièrement car c'est vraiment le genre d'info, de regard intérieur sur l'industrie, auquel je n'ai pas accès directement (par ma pratique de joueur ou par mon entourage), seulement par ce genre d'articles.

---

Edit: Petit bémol bis. Un tour sur le topic des news m'a rappelé un truc.




> J'ai regardé que la moitié pour le moment, c'est chouette mais déçu sur (...) la couverture sur l'Epic Store.
> Hélas comme tout le reste de la presse, aucune recherche sur les vrais soucis ou les vrais questions qu'on se pose. On en était encore à "Les joueurs râlent parce qu'il faut installer un nouveau launcher". Ils ne lisent pas ce que disent les joueurs apparemment. (...) Notamment le sujet des 12%/88% : https://www.resetera.com/threads/epi...12-cut.110333/ (et un autre exemple, une réflexion plutôt large sur l'EGS/Steam qui soulève pas mal de questions : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post12271152). L'EGS est pro développeurs/publishers et osef totalement les consommateurs. (...) (Et je ne parle pas des gens qui disent que nos informations partent en Chine...).
> Je ne vois vraiment rien, à l'heure actuelle, qui est positif pour l'utilisateur. Mais rien du tout. C'est ouvre ton portefeuille, ferme les yeux et surtout tais-toi. (...)


J'avais oublié mais c'est vrai que la partie sur l'Epic Game Store était pas terrible. Un peu brouillonne, survolant le sujet. L'argument de surface (launcher de plus) qui n'est vraiment pas ce qui est retenu par ceux qui se méfient du store.
Après... Vous avez (exprimé) des avis différents (Kahn qui résume en disant que c'est une clef de bras et que c'est pas agréable) mais quitte à en parler, j'aurais aimé un truc un peu moins café du gamer (pour le coup).

----------


## Groufac

Pour le débat sur la finition des jeux ça avait été évoqué dans l'émission précédente.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> J'ai bien aimé la régie qui envoie des jingles n'importe comment n'importe quand. On sent qu'ils sont en phase avec ce qu'il se passe sur le plateau


Ah. Alors je suis un gros naïf,   :Red:   je pensais que c'était déclenché par les canards qui s'abonnent à la chaîne avec le machin prime.
Je ne suis pas un pro de twitch, j'ai juste remarqué que chaque chaîne a sa propre animation/musique/message pour signaler un nouvel abonné, et qu'on en voit donc plusieurs par émissions.




> Bah Ivan peut très bien revenir en tant qu'intervenant, il a des choses très intéressantes à raconter sur l'industrie !


Totalement, surtout qu'il y a sans doute des "au coin du jeu" qui mériteraient également d'être abordés.
A mon avis c'est un problème d'horaire, il est déjà au lit.   ::P:  




> Edit: Petit bémol bis. Un tour sur le topic des news m'a rappelé un truc.


Je ne serais pas contre un dossier et un quizz en moins pour plus approfondir les autres, c'est vrai.
Mais je suis un vieux sans âme, ça peut expliquer mon manque de dynamisme, et le bonheur que je ressens à voir la détresse de la vie dans les yeux d'ackboo et Noël.   :^_^:

----------


## M.Rick75

> Pour le débat sur la finition des jeux ça avait été évoqué dans l'émission précédente.


Oui, c'est vrai. Notamment avec la discussion sur _Away_. Mais là, il y avait un article spécifique dans le Canard PC du mois d'avril donc il y avait matière à développer encore (à mon avis et, bon, c'était juste un "micro"-regret).

----------


## dolmard

Je suis stupéfait du niveau lamentable de culture générale de Izual lors du quizz. Sérieux les aztèques, les aztèques bordel. Izual a du être scolarisé à Rouen c'est pas possible. Et mon idole, ma pasionaria  LF Sebum qui butte sur Ankara (non ce n'est pas le prénom d'une prostitué albanaise) je suis tellement déçu... 


Sinon j'ai bien aimé.

----------


## Zodex

J'avoue que même si j'adore Ackboo en tant que Maître du Jeu, j'aimerais bien qu'Ivan soit dans l'émission avec tout le monde.

----------


## JAILS4FUN

Enfin un rdv mensuel très intéréssant ! même si 2heures passent trop vite pour aborder les sujets plus pleinement.

On est nombreux à attendre le retour d'IVAN mais le jeune présentateur remplacant gère bien l'affaire pour l'instant.

En progrès B+

----------


## Dirian

Ca manquais d'un poil de Chat, mais c'etait bien.
Ackboo quand meme, autant j'ai du mal a aimer ses articles, autant en stream je l'adore  ::wub::

----------


## Elroukino

Ackboo est une révélation. Rarement vu un animateur aussi bien gérer un plateau et les lancements de sujet.

Bring back Ivan, mais laissez ackboo à la présentation, il s'impose comme une indubitable évidence. Et oui, c'est un pléonasme, mais j'ai pris la résolution de ne plus écrire en Caps Lock comme un cochon lorsque je tiens à insister sur une conviction intime.

Enfin, bravo pour le segment sur les jeux vidéo comme perte de temps, c'était captivant ! Je dirais même plus, c'était passionnément passionnant.

----------


## Groufac

> Bring back Ivan, mais laissez ackboo à la présentation


Voilà  ::lol::

----------


## RomTaka

Comme beaucoup de monde, au terme d'un visionnage en 2 soirées (oui, le temps est une ressource finie), j'ai beaucoup aimé cette émission.

Primo, ackboo bien que toujours cynique et pince-sans-rire, était vachement plus souriant que lors de la précédente (peut-être moins de tension, parce qu'il a beau faire croire qu'il est froid comme la glace, il y a un petit cœur qui bat là dessous ; à croire qu'il a lu quelques retours sur sa prestation, à rebours de ses prétendues habitudes) et ses talents de M. Loyal n'ont cette fois pas été ternis par sa légère tendance à couper la parole comme la dernière fois. Les débats ont donc été bien menés, dynamiques sans pour autant partir dans toutes les directions.
Et puis le rythme global était vraiment tip-top : fini l'effet de lumière et le téléphone rouge qui sonne (que je trouvais trop mollasson), des pastilles qui tombent à point pour les respirations (que je trouve meilleures que les interventions en faux direct ou face caméra de M. Chat lors des premières émissions), des petits quizz anodins pour les transitions. Et on sent aussi qu'ackboo maîtrise bien le fil conducteur de l'émission.

Deuxio, le débat sur le temps perdu à jouer aux jeux vidéos était très intéressant. Je me pose fréquemment ce genre de question, autour de thèmes approchants : "en luttant contre mon backlog, est-ce que je n'en viens pas parfois à oublier de m'amuser ?" ou bien "est-ce que je continue ce jeu parce que son histoire ou ses mécaniques m'intéressent vraiment ou bien juste par habitude, paresse ou juste pour pouvoir dire que je l'ai fini (ou pire, pour remporter tel(s) succès) ?". A la fin, j'avais vraiment envie de poursuivre cette discussion, particulièrement avec Sébum et Noël, car comme souvent leurs propos (et leurs références culturelles et générationnelles) me parlent.

Tertio, le jeu d'acteur de Kahn m'a impressionné : autant il est très posé (presque trop calme ou timide au niveau de son timbre de voix et de sa posture) lors de ses interventions en plateau, autant son _voice acting_ (_sorry_ la francophonie !  ::P:  ) lors des voix off du JT ou surtout sa prestation complètement WTF lors de la pastille "course de vibro" (cet accent !  ::love::  ) m'ont régalé.

Le seul point noir de cette 5ème émission, c'est la technique : le son que je trouve toujours un peu cracra au début (et puis on s'habitue), les jingles balancés à tort et à travers (mais c'est l'esprit CPC on va dire), les micros pas coupés pendant les jingles, le caméraman qui parfois danse la gigue ou la caméra qui carrément déconne. Mais tout ça n'est pas bien grave.

----------


## Jul Marston

Pour le Canard Dé, ackboo a raison, la boîte est rectangulaire sachant que le carré est un rectangle particulier

----------


## 564.3

> Au père Malware : tes interventions sont intéressantes et intelligentes, alors dé-stresse toi nom d'une pipe en bois !


Je trouve que ça va bien avec le personnage  ::): 

Sinon je cross-post mon commentaire sur Youtube

Longue vie à cette émission, encore une de haute volée !

Sinon je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de contrats d'exclusivité sur Steam, c'est simplement la plateforme la plus populaire, donc forcément ceux qui ont peu de moyens la visent en priorité plutôt que devoir gérer la distribution/patch/support sur 36 plateformes. Je n'aime pas trop les contrats "agressifs" à la EGS, même si j'étais dans les premiers à m'y créer un compte pour Hades, et tant mieux pour les devs si ça leur fait du pognon "facile" (faut encaisser le shitstorm quand même).

Autre chose qui n'est pas souvent noté sur la part que prend Steam, les devs peuvent distribuer des clés en gardant 100% de la vente. Typiquement c'est ensuite redistribué par un tiers, par exemple via le widget Humble Store: le dev récupère 95%, Humble Store 5%, et le client a une clé Steam.
Un dev indé recommandait à ceux qui voulaient maximiser ses revenus de passer par là. Mais il y a quand même un défaut, ces clés tierses ne sont pas considérées pareil par les algos de Steam (prise en compte des avis et impact sur la visibilité) à cause de divers abus.﻿

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Pour le Canard Dé, ackboo a raison, la boîte est rectangulaire sachant que le carré est un rectangle particulier


C'était quel jeu testé dans cette émission ? Je n'ai pas tout regardé (survoler certains passages) et je pensais qu'il n'y avait pas eu de jeu de société cette fois.

----------


## Groufac

Un jeu créé par un abonné.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Un jeu créé par un abonné.



Ok je vais devoir regarder alors car ça m'intrigue.  ::):

----------


## LeLiquid

J'ai regardé l’émission hier, rien de nouveau, c'est vraiment très très sympa.

Mis à part les quelques fois ou tout le monde parle en même temps, je vois pas grand chose à y redire, j'ai hâte de voir la prochaine.

Et Ackboo est vraiment bien en présentateur tyrannique, il donne un bon rythme (et me fait bien marrer).

Mais Ivan était aussi bien en présentateur bienveillant hein !

----------


## Kompre

Très bonne émission encore une fois. Je suis en plein visionnage et il me reste la 2ème moitié à écouter avec plaisir. 

Par contre je voulais juste réagir à un truc: dans le débat du Netflix du jeu-vidéo, j'ai été surpris qu'il manque un point négatif. Le truc le pire dans un concept de Netflix du jeu-vidéo, n'est-ce pas qu'on perde notre pouvoir d'influence sur ce que sont les jeux-vidéos ? Au lieu de donner notre argent là où on est intéressés, on le donne à un intermédiaire qui va faire les choix pour nous. Ca me paraît plutôt dramatique pour un domaine de passions étranges, de fétichisme de chaîne de production, et de créativité ... Ou alors j'ai raté un truc ?

D'autant qu'il me semblait que dans une émission précédente c'est un problème qui avait déjà été soulevé par nos chers rédacteurs. A moins que je l'ai rêvé ? 

 ::P:

----------


## elbrissou

Je vais pas forcément faire dans l'originalité en abondant dans le sens de tout le monde : j'aime beaucoup vous écouter parler jeux vidéos, sans conteste, vous le faites très bien, même si on sent que vous n'êtes pas des pros de l'intervention audiovisuelle (vu la gueule de ces derniers, je crois qu'on ne peut que s'en féliciter).

Par contre, je le crie haut et fort : POURQUOI VOUS IMAGINEZ-VOUS QU'IL EST INDISPENSABLE DE MONTRER VOS TÊTES DURANT CETTE EXCELLENTE ÉMISSION DE RADIO ?

Je m'explique, sans crier : Canard PC l'Émission est une émission qui s'écoute avec grand plaisir, mais qui n'utilise l'image que de manière bien trop accessoire à mon goût de spectateur exigeant (comment ça casse-coui..es ?).

En gros, en parlant de jeux vidéos sans montrer les images des jeux vidéos dont vous parlez, et choisir de montrer (en permanence) vos bouilles en train de causer, c'est un choix qui me semble... Discutable. C'est utiliser un médium audio-visuel en occultant l'aspect "visuel". Alors après, problème de moyens (financiers, techniques) ? De droits à l'image ? Mais, répondez bon sang ! Les gens ont le droit de savoir !

Sinon, je suis très féru des pastilles types JT, coin Hardware à la "message à caractère informatif", etc..., et je trouve la présentation du sieur Ackboo autrement plus mordante que celle d'Ivan qui était un rien trop en retrait à mon goût, surtout quand on sait que le pépère a des analyses passionnantes à nous livrer par ailleurs, sa rubrique du Coin du jeu étant celle que j'attends avec le plus d'impatience dans le magazine chaque mois.

Vous savez tout, je vous aime, longue vie à tous, et surtout, mangez des clous. Plein.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Par contre, je le crie haut et fort : POURQUOI VOUS IMAGINEZ-VOUS QU'IL EST INDISPENSABLE DE MONTRER VOS TÊTES DURANT CETTE EXCELLENTE ÉMISSION DE RADIO ?


Bêtement je dirais : 

- Parce que c'est plus chaleureux ?
- Parce qu'ils peuvent se le permettre, le journal étant peuplé exclusivement de gravures de mode ?
- Parce que les canards ont envie de voir les acteurs qui contribuent à la rédaction de leurs journal chaque mois ?
- Parce que l'image attire plus de monde et est un meilleur vecteur de diffusion et de promotion (chaîne Youtube) que le son seul ? 
- Parce que c'est plus simple pour présenter un jeu de société et que cela donne l'occasion d'utiliser des gags visuels pendant les intermèdes ?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Pour ajouter à ce que dit Wulfstan, j'aime beaucoup le plateau resserré avec cette lumière sur eux, entourés par la pénombre (même si on voit des  tas de bibelots).

Et encore là c'est rien, mais quand ils viendront en cosplay pour qu'on joue à reconnaître les persos, ça sera fantastique.  ::lol:: 
Il y a également le tchat, qui s'étoffera avec des sondages je n'en doute pas.

C'est évident qu'on ne passe pas notre temps de la même façon, ce que j'écoute c'est de la musique, le créneau que je trouve pour caser l'émission c'est sur mon temps youtube/Netflix en direct.
Rien ne t'empêcher de récupérer que le son et de l'écouter comme un podcast.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai compris qu'il trouvait que ça manquait d'illustration vidéo pendant les phases débat.

Sinon je fais partie de ceux qui l'écoutent souvent comme un podcast, en jouant à un jeu d'arcade ou autre où faut pas trop réfléchir. Il me manque pas mal de contexte à divers passages, et j'en regarde certains en mettant le jeu en pause ou ensuite. Typiquement pour le JT et autres vidéos délires, qui sont d'ailleurs aussi visibles séparément.

En tous cas l'un ou l'autre ne me gène pas, et ça rentre bien dans ma pile de podcasts.

À regarder en live sinon, il doit effectivement y avoir pas mal d'activité dans le chat associé.

----------


## echidne

Moi ce qui m'a fait marrer dans cette émission c'est qu' Elen Replay n'aime pas les vampires parce qu'ils sont "libidineux"  ::): 
Aprés elle s'est trompé en citant twilight. Dans cette version des vampires ils ne sont pas libidineux. elle aurait du citer les romans d'Anne Rice, car là oui ils sont libidineux  :;): 
Donc sur elen on sait qu'elle n'aime pas les dauphins à cause de leurs activité sexuelles et les vampires parce qu'ils sont libidineux  :;):

----------


## Legnou

Juste une petite remarque à froid (désolé j'ai pas pu suivre l'émission en direct je me suis contenté d'une pauvre rediffusion sans saveur via youtube  ::(:  ) 

Pour Evolve vous avez oublié de mentionner LE point noir du jeu celui qui a fait hurler les fans et pleurer les pratiquants, à savoir l'impossibilité de jouer au jeu complet sans passer par la case pognon ou  alors la case "farming comme un gros porc" mais je crois que le jeu n'a pas gardé une base de joueur suffisante suffisamment longtemps pour qu'on ai eu le temps de tout récupérer. Le modèle free-to-play est arrivé trop tard et il me semble que si le jeu était gratos les objets de la boutique avaient augmentés de prix.

N'oubliez pas de rajouter un matchmaking au fraises day one et qui a finallement rendu les armes face a la désertion massive des joueurs.

Et vous obtenez un magnifique effet "boule de neige" moins de joueurs entraîne la diminution du nombre de joueurs.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

(oui j'suis à la bourre)
ackboo qui découvre que 25Mb de débit internet c'est pas courant  ::XD::  Déjà 8Mb en ADSL c'est la fête  ::):

----------


## Cedski

Grave j'étais à 6Mbps en plein centre ville avant la fibre (par contre maintenant c'est indécent)... Répartiteur sans aucun doute totalement saturé. Mon frère avait (et à) beaucoup mieux en pleine montagne.

Excellente émission sinon, Ackboo au top....  :;): 

Le JT m'a bien fait marré... L'expérience ça marche. :D

----------


## Sodium

Je vois par hasard sur Steam que j'ai joué 36 heures sur les deux dernières semaines et je culpabilise tout en repensant à l'émission.

Bon, d'un autre côté j'ai passé 320 heures sur Rocksmith grâce auquel j'ai acquis un niveau très honorable à la basse, comme quoi on peut concilier les deux  :B): 

Je plussoie pour Noël Malware qui a l'air en permanence d'être interrogé par le KGB en slip devant un amphithéâtre pour un examen qu'il n'a pas révisé. Relax, sinon je ne donne pas cher de son espérance de vie !

----------


## Jul Marston

Un bon pseudo pour lui serait Angoisse Parée

----------


## Sig le Troll

> J'ai bien aimé la régie qui envoie des jingles n'importe comment n'importe quand. On sent qu'ils sont en phase avec ce qu'il se passe sur le plateau


Tjs avec une guerre de retard, mais oui, c'était le gros côté wtf de l'émission, ils se sont un peu loupés sur le coup. Ou alors c'était pour renforcer le côté amateur. XD  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, sympa. Ca continue dans la même lignée, mais bien ce que je craignais, je n'ai pas l'occasion tous les mois de me farcir les 2h+ de l'émission.

----------

